

Google Adds Real-Time Tube (London) Information To Maps  - dazbradbury
http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/london-underground-real-time-google-maps-71267

======
lmm
For a moment I thought this meant <http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/> had
been integrated into google maps proper.

